# Got any tips for my first show?



## Smuge

Hey folks 

So Tali is entering her first show next month and I have to admit that I am really looking forward to it.

Her breeder says that she is a lovely example of 'type' but is still a bit gangly. The cutoff for the kitten class is 9 months old and Tali is exactly 9 months old on the day of the show -_- though several people have told me that it is actually better to enter her as an adult. Though I thought the judges might have been more forgiving in the kitten class.

I submitted my paperwork online a couple of days ago. The club and her breeder helped me decipher this gibberish and the club assured me that if I have made any mistakes they will just fix it and get me to sign off on it on the day of the show - which I thought was lovely.



In terms of actual show prep, my breeder has asked me to bring Tali over the night before and she will show me how to do a proper show bath/grooming (I love that lady - she has two of her own to prep! ) so I am not worried about that side of it.

I don't really know what to expect. I know Tali comes from a very good line, another ( her half brother) kitten from her line won best in class at the last show (Tali had just been spayed) a few months ago and her breeder has had a lot of success over the years. I think Tali is lovely, but obviously I am biased lol i'm not expecting to win or anything, but I hope to avoid getting told off in the report!



I was wondering if any of you had any tips for me about the actual show day that you have picked up over the years?


Ps. Should mention that this is a GCCF show .... though Carly has been making an excellent case for giving Tica a try at some point!


----------



## Steverags

If Carly has been mentoring you there won't be much that anyone else can advise you, just enjoy your day and give Tali lots of cuddles and encouragement through the day when you are allowed back in the hall


----------



## Smuge

Steverags said:


> If Carly has been mentoring you there won't be much that anyone else can advise you, just enjoy your day and give Tali lots of cuddles and encouragement through the day when you are allowed back in the hall


Oh Carly isnt Tali's breeder (though both are wonderful!) we were considering going to a Tica show in Dublin and showing alongside each other. Though the dates didn't work for me and (as you may well know) poor Carly is a little under the weather at the moment (get better soon if you are reading this!)

And I shall! I am a bit worried about Tali shooting out of the pen lol but im probably just being silly. I will be careful about this though!


----------



## Steverags

A little under the weather is an understatement, but doing really well  take lots of money for all the kitty things you're going to buy


----------



## Smuge

Steverags said:


> A little under the weather is an understatement, but doing really well  take lots of money for all the kitty things you're going to buy


So I hear  glad she is doing well! I don't know all the details but have been thinking of her a lot recently after seeing the facebook updates

Yea I know, I better bring plenty! I hear that some strange lady might be selling window netting at the show if she is feeling better


----------



## Smuge

I wonder if I should just buy the show whites on the day or in advance.

The bowl doesnt look very persian friendly :/


----------



## Smuge

I have noticed at shows most people seem to use the same fancy litter. I just use a more standard type, I wonder if people will tut if I dont use the sparkly one


----------



## Nicholas86

Smuge said:


> I have noticed at shows most people seem to use the same fancy litter. I just use a more standard type, I wonder if people will tut if I dont use the sparkly one


You can buy the show whites from pursonal touch or crystal clear online.

The litter I use catsan as the rules do say needs all to be white.


----------



## QOTN

I have never used white litter. Many cats in our section have wood pellets and they are definitely not white! Always take at least one spare tray as well as spare litter just in case there is a disaster. It is so much easier to just replace the dirty tray. Similarly with blankets.

If you see the new sewn beds that hang from the top of the pen, I advise you not to be tempted. The judges have been complaining about the difficulty of extricating the cats from them.


----------



## Smuge

Nicholas86 said:


> You can buy the show whites from pursonal touch or crystal clear online.
> 
> The litter I use catsan as the rules do say needs all to be white.


Recently discovered that the club is selling me with a pack with a full set of show whites for a decent set price, will just get it from them.

At the last show I was at I noticed a lot of people used the same snazzy litter with sparkly blue bits in it. No idea what it was called, but I had just planned to use Tali's normal litter which is white anyway so i think I will just stick with that plan


----------



## Smuge

QOTN said:


> I have never used white litter. Many cats in our section have wood pellets and they are definitely not white! Always take at least one spare tray as well as spare litter just in case there is a disaster. It is so much easier to just replace the dirty tray. Similarly with blankets.
> 
> If you see the new sewn beds that hang from the top of the pen, I advise you not to be tempted. The judges have been complaining about the difficulty of extricating the cats from them.


Thanks! I have always actually quite liked the idea of giving wood pellets a try at some point.

Thanks for the tip re. the bed. Its a shame you can't use a set bed, I have noticed a lot of cats sleeping in their tray -_- with all Tali's fluff that could end badly


----------



## QOTN

Smuge said:


> Thanks! I have always actually quite liked the idea of giving wood pellets a try at some point.
> 
> Thanks for the tip re. the bed. Its a shame you can't use a set bed, I have noticed a lot of cats sleeping in their tray -_- with all Tali's fluff that could end badly


A sewn bed is fine as long as it is white and, at the moment, even the hanging ones are still allowed but no point in annoying judges or upsetting your cat because of the bed, so I would stick to normal round ones resting on the base of the pen.


----------



## Smuge

Well Tali got sick a few weeks before that show and even though she was fine by the time the show was due to start I decided to withdraw her as she didn't need the stress.

There is another show in March and i am currently finishing off my application. I had 1 Persian last time and I now have 3. I had only intended to enter two, but my OH pointed out that neither Ash or Garfield have ever been on their own in their lives and said that she would rather just pay the extra money for a third entry than leave one alone when they are just babies. Sounds like a lot of work lol

I suppose its a good chance to see which ones adjust well to the show environment. Garfield is a shameless showoff and purrs every time anyone even looks in his general direction, so i suspect he will take it all in his stride. Tali and Ash are both a bit more shy

The toughest thing about entering this show is figuring out how to pay, neither of us have ever owned a cheque book in our lives, I wouldn't even know how to write a cheque. The other show accepted paypal!


Just realised that the boys turn 6 month the day before the show, they will basically be heading to the show, then getting the snip a day or two later. Poor lads


----------



## Vantuuz

lol welcome to the club - I got a chequebook to pay for shows. My chequebook is for only this particular reason, I have paid with PayPal only once, I believe 90% of clubs asks for cheques..

If the cut off date is not to close, just ring bank and it will arrive in a weeks time  They have a sample how to fill it in at the front of the book lol 

I will keep fingers crossed for your brood, you know, my lad is quite shy. And I find this perfect - he just relaxes and sleeps in his pen, not bothered at all. It's much better than squeezing cats that screams the hell out to get out of pen or asks for more attention. 

Don't you dare to write off gorgeous Ash and Tali


----------



## Smuge

Vantuuz said:


> lol welcome to the club - I got a chequebook to pay for shows. My chequebook is for only this particular reason, I have paid with PayPal only once, I believe 90% of clubs asks for cheques..
> 
> If the cut off date is not to close, just ring bank and it will arrive in a weeks time  They have a sample how to fill it in at the front of the book lol
> 
> I will keep fingers crossed for your brood, you know, my lad is quite shy. And I find this perfect - he just relaxes and sleeps in his pen, not bothered at all. It's much better than squeezing cats that screams the hell out to get out of pen or asks for more attention.
> 
> Don't you dare to write off gorgeous Ash and Tali


The cutoff date is in a few days but I was able to work something out with them.

I actually think Tali is by far the prettiest of the three. Shes just a bit reserved, hopefully she just curls up in the blanket and sleeps

Apparently the boys are still growing into their ears, but as they are entering the kitten class im sure this will be accounted for.

Tali has been shedding her kitten coat recently, hope it fills in again by March!


----------



## Smuge

Well thats all my paperwork in, the show is in March. Was very sad when we had to pull out of the first show after really looking forward to it, but hopefully we have more luck this time


----------



## Rufus15

Best of luck for your next show, is the Siamese and All Breed Cat Club? I think that's what it was called anyway. I'm hoping to do some shows in the North next year or the following so if you and the furkids take to it I may see you there!

Taking three out is tough going, I've only taken two and it took a while to get them in and set up, and packed up for home again. Make sure you give yourself plenty of time. You best post piccies of the three with their ribbons!


----------



## Smuge

Rufus15 said:


> Best of luck for your next show, is the Siamese and All Breed Cat Club? I think that's what it was called anyway. I'm hoping to do some shows in the North next year or the following so if you and the furkids take to it I may see you there!
> 
> Taking three out is tough going, I've only taken two and it took a while to get them in and set up, and packed up for home again. Make sure you give yourself plenty of time. You best post piccies of the three with their ribbons!


Thank you, sorry I didn't see this sooner! That would be lovely 

No, the Siamese and All Breed was the one we had to pull out of. The folks involved in that club are fantastically helpful, i'm thinking of volunteering to get involved at the next AGM.

The one coming up is the Northern Ireland Cat Club, https://www.gccfcats.org/show-calendar/OccuranceId/2394/ctl/ViewEvent/mid/3832 which is also a good show. There is a third show later in the year, but it had quite a low turnout last year (Tali had just been spayed, so I didn't enter it either)

3 is going to be a bit of a faf, but (as it was her idea) my OH has sworn that she will be around all day to help and their breeder is going to help prep the floofy two for the show and she will be around all day aswell.


----------



## Rufus15

I'm very excited for you, first shows are always great  don't forget to take a pen and a highlighter for your catalogue!


----------



## Smuge

Rufus15 said:


> I'm very excited for you, first shows are always great  *don't forget to take a pen and a highlighter for your catalogue*!


Why? This is the sort of thing I don't really get! I understand the general idea of a show and how to prepare, but not a lot of the finer details ... I just usually walk around falling in love with the Persians lol


----------



## Rufus15

To highlight your cats entries in the catalogue so they're easy to find when you're looking for class numbers on the results board


----------



## Vantuuz

I usually type in notes of my phone the class numbers I have entered. I find it easier than flip catalog for this reason.
Catalog and highlighter I use to “mark” the cats I do like on the day


----------



## QOTN

During the morning the catalogue can be invaluable for passing some of the time. It can seem endless. I expect you will end up hanging round the awards board like most people do. You can turn the corner of the page down so you can find it easily but you must have something to write with unless you have a very good memory.


----------



## Rufus15

When is your first show @Smuge? If it's in the warmer months have you got enough fans for the pens?


----------



## Smuge

Rufus15 said:


> When is your first show @Smuge? If it's in the warmer months have you got enough fans for the pens?


Its on the 10th of March


----------



## Rufus15

Ahh no need for fans then, shouldn't be too warm


----------



## Smuge

Rufus15 said:


> Ahh no need for fans then, shouldn't be too warm


I have been to all the local shows, I don't ever remember any feeling particularly warm, doubt that will be an issue. 2 of them are in the same leisure centre in Ballyclare and the big Siamese one is in the huge Aurora complex in Bangor. Both are very nice and modern venues.

My biggest concern is being bored senseless lol I have enjoyed all of the shows that I have attended, but that was for an hour or two. I imagine that being there for the full show could feel like a rather long day.

I hope my 3 all fairly close together, though as Ash is technically a different breed and Tali and Garfield are in very different categories (in America Tali would also be counted as an entirely different breed than Garfield) I suppose that isn't likely


----------



## Rufus15

Smuge said:


> I have been to all the local shows, I don't ever remember any feeling particularly warm, doubt that will be an issue. 2 of them are in the same leisure centre in Ballyclare and the big Siamese one is in the huge Aurora complex in Bangor. Both are very nice and modern venues.
> 
> My biggest concern is being bored senseless lol I have enjoyed all of the shows that I have attended, but that was for an hour or two. I imagine that being there for the full show could feel like a rather long day.
> 
> I hope my 3 all fairly close together, though as Ash is technically a different breed and Tali and Garfield are in very different categories (in America Tali would also be counted as an entirely different breed than Garfield) I suppose that isn't likely


If I recall rightly the NI shows are in the colder months of the year? For shows during the height of the summer, exhibitors are strongly advised to bring fans for cats as it is absolutely sweltering. The last two years at the Maine Coon Cat Club show the hall as been emptied in a bid to cool the room down.

As they're close to Belfast you could spend the morning there and then go back to the hall? You will be bored, I think it can be part and parcel of showing as it's such a long day


----------



## Smuge

Rufus15 said:


> If I recall rightly the NI shows are in the colder months of the year? For shows during the height of the summer, exhibitors are strongly advised to bring fans for cats as it is absolutely sweltering. The last two years at the Maine Coon Cat Club show the hall as been emptied in a bid to cool the room down.
> 
> As they're close to Belfast you could spend the morning there and then go back to the hall? You will be bored, I think it can be part and parcel of showing as it's such a long day


The Erin show (which as far as I could tell was easily the smallest of the 3) is in September, the Siamese (which was fab last year, I went even though I pulled Tali out) is in November.

Its about half an hour from Belfast. We will probably go for lunch etc but I don't want to leave any of them unattended for long at their first show, if they don't take to it I will take them home. I'm happy to enter shows, but I wont do it if they hate it.


----------



## Rufus15

You will almost certainly need fans for the Erin show, but plenty of time to sort that out  

If they dislike showing, the judge will give them a Could Not Handle (CNH) and they won't be taken out the pen by any judge or steward thereafter, so don't worry about them being taken in and out if they're showing obvious signs of stress, but I do understand your not wanting to leave them for very long. Bring a book


----------



## QOTN

Smuge said:


> My biggest concern is being bored senseless lol


The bored senseless exhibitors are the reason we take our welfare table to shows. I advise you to walk round and try to spend some money on the rescue stalls. Then you may still feel bored but virtuous at the same time.


----------



## Peter Monk

Why not enter Fantastica 2018, we love Rag Dolls, Bengals, Norwegian Forest, Main Coons, Savanah's, Toygers, Spinx, Siamese, Persians, Turkish Vans, Lyko, Orientals, Exotics, in fact we love all cats


----------



## OrientalSlave

I've shown at a TICA show, it was worse for boredom than GCCF as I had to sit with my cat to make sure he was taken up at the right time.


----------



## Smuge

Peter Monk said:


> Why not enter Fantastica 2018, we love Rag Dolls, Bengals, Norwegian Forest, Main Coons, Savanah's, Toygers, Spinx, Siamese, Persians, Turkish Vans, Lyko, Orientals, Exotics, in fact we love all cats


Thank you for your kind offer. But this is 300 or so miles further away than I had in mind and the date clashes with the GCCF show.


----------



## Rufus15

Best of luck tomorrow @Smuge


----------



## Smuge

Rufus15 said:


> Best of luck tomorrow @Smuge


Thank you


----------



## Vantuuz

@Smuge Can't wait to hear how your lads did at the show


----------



## Rufus15

Pics pleeeeease!


----------



## Smuge

Vantuuz said:


> @Smuge Can't wait to hear how your lads did at the show





Rufus15 said:


> Pics pleeeeease!


I put some pics here last night 

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/photo-thread-with-only-one-rule.418675/page-310


----------



## Rufus15

Huge congratulations! Sorry to see you experienced some of the nasty side, don't let it put you off. The cat fancy has some wonderful people in it.


----------



## Smuge

This is Garfield's report:



> The first impression this lovely kitten gave was a red tabby he did have a lot of tabby on him however his chin was solid. A well grown kitten with a silky soft full well prepared coat. Short thick legs support his weighty cobby body, tail short and bushy. Well rounded broad head, with neat little ears sitting low on head and well furnished. Excellent large copper bright eyes with pink rim. Nose short and broad with pink nose leather, strong chin with good bite, nice frill. A real sweetie.


Ash:



> Red Colourpoint Exotic of lovely shape and size for age, just beginning to go through the teenage stage. Cobby in the body and standing low on the legs. Round head needing a little more width between neat well furnished ears. Round expressive pale blue eyes. Short snub nose with good break and full leather. Bite just acceptable. Full fat cheeks strong chin. Coat is short, dense and a lovely texture. Points a pleasing shade of red with mask filling nicely. Tail in proportion to his body


We are very proud of them both. Tali's hasn't appeared yet


----------



## Rufus15

Lovely reports


----------

